# BB30 and Power Torque



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

Finally getting my cx bike built up. I had a shop put the BB30 PT cups in and I was getting ready to install the CX crankset when I saw something that looks not right. There are two "paperish" rings that, I think, were supposed to be inbetween the bb30 frame and the cups that fell to the inside of the bottom bracket. They look like the axle will fit through but nothing is holding them in place as they seem to be too small to fit between the cups and the BB30 frame. Are they just some sort of spacer that are optional? Not sure where these would go unless they should be on the outside between the crankarm and bearing? I can't find them in any exploded diagram so I don't know if I should proceed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

hope this helps


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Check this out http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/SPARES2014-PART_A.pdf though a little puzzled by the "paperish" description.


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

Could it be the bearing shield? On the non-drive side, it seems to be between the bearing and the cup. Since I haven't installed the crank, do I put it inbetween the driveside bearing and cup as well. Seems counter intuitive that something should come between the bearings and the cup.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If paper things "fell" inside the BB, perhaps ask the shop that did the work.

Check the drawing on the link I posted.


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the drawing. Based on what I see in the picture, the bearing shield on the CX crankset is already in place on the driveside. The picture also shows the bearings in place inside the cups so my assumption is that the "shields" that are no longer installed, shouldn't be there? I've attached a picture of the orphan part as it sits on my workbench. Let me know if that sounds right - that I should just not install them.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have not installed a PT crankset myself, just UT.

I'm betting that what you show is just some packing material that help keep any dust out of the NDS bearing before installation.

Chuck it.


----------

